# Found this little guy on my front door step



## SnakeNBake (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't got a reptile book at home so I can't ID it. He'd just had a shed and was only 20mm svl


----------



## Erebos (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry can't help but she's a looker.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 11, 2011)

marlbed gecko


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 11, 2011)

Can you take a picture of it from the side. If you do I may be able to id it for you.


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 11, 2011)

baby AHG


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 11, 2011)

Maybe a baby southern velvet gecko!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 11, 2011)

Whatever he is I think he is a baby. Not an AHG, not a marbled gecko though.


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahg's have a spiky tail dont they? this guys tail was smooth


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 11, 2011)

The spiny tail is really not enough to tell specially at that age, but this looks absolutely nothing like a baby AHG.

Ok so the colouring would be a bit odd but a semi adult/ juvinile Binoes Gecko. Possible?


----------



## eipper (Jul 11, 2011)

I am with Pike on this one....a clear pic would confirm beyond doubt


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 11, 2011)

It just became apparent to me that the first thing that jumped to mind for me was Nactus but this was discounted because of range. There is however one very isolated record of Nactus cheverti in this general area, not sure when from or whether it is accurate.


----------



## najanaja (Jul 11, 2011)

You do get a few Binoes in that area,


----------



## lazylizzy (Jul 11, 2011)

+1 N. cheverti


----------



## souldoubt (Jul 11, 2011)

Pretty gecko, you're right though Geckphotographer it definitely does look similar to _N. cheverti_ I was interested in your recount of the species occuring out of its 'range' so I consulted some pictures and field guides.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 11, 2011)

When I say roughly that area I should clarify (now that I have found exactly where) the record is a few kilometres west of Noosavile. Which would be a bit larger distance than you might like to say this corresponds to that record. The record is an Australian Museum record so it is likely identified correctly the collection locality may not be correct though. Interested to find out what this really is now.


----------



## eipper (Jul 11, 2011)

Binoes and nactus in naturally occuring in Cleveland are about as likely as oenpelli'sit is neither. As for museum records they can often have location errors eg ctenotus australis at inverloch ( Vic )cheersScott


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes I was aware of that, and was not suggesting that it was one just that it looks like one to me. It could be possible for it to have been brought in somehow, hitchhiked in caravan or something. 

Do you have any opinions as to what it might be, apart from those sort of unlikely guesses I have made I am sort of stuck on this one.


----------



## eipper (Jul 11, 2011)

Hemidactylus frenatus


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmm, those toes I can see look rather thin for a Hemidactylus and the colour is rather dark even for a juvenile, in my opinion.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Asian House Gecko


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 12, 2011)

We have heap of AHG and I've seen many the same size as this guy. It looked nothing like the baby AHG's I've seen

It had four toes and they were quite large for the size of the gecko. It head which is nit very well defined in the photo was more bulbous than young AHG's that I have seen


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 12, 2011)

Juvenile Hemidactylus frenatus. We are only 20 km away from the site and have heaps in the house atm.


----------



## SnakeNBake (Jul 12, 2011)

Cheers all. So going on majority vote it is an ahg after all. Pretty cool colouring, kinda sucks that it's pest. 

This is what I love about reptiles. We have heaps of these guys around but ive never seen these colours


----------



## mattyg (Jul 12, 2011)

hey are people allowed to keep geckos they find around their house?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 12, 2011)

mattyg said:


> hey are people allowed to keep geckos they find around their house?


 
Your not allowed to keep anything you find. Unless you have the correct permits. Which most people can't get.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 12, 2011)

Well yes the majority vote says AHG, but I am still curious about this little guy so if you see him again and are able to please take some quality pictures to help aid in ID. Until then AHG it is.


----------



## Firedrake (Jul 12, 2011)

Whatever it is, it's gorgeous XD Geckoes are so adorable!!


----------



## geckolover07 (Jul 12, 2011)

In my experiences Gecko identifictaion can not be ruled out because of the species being öut of range". My local antique shop is home to hundreds of gecko's. They arrive in furniture and boxes from all over the country. I spotted a couple down there last year and the lady told me they were "disgusting creatures" and that she often "hit them with a broom". Honestly on any given day I could walk into that store and find at least 20 species of gecko. A dozen or so of which would not be local.
It would only take one person to buy a piece of furniture containing a pair of gecko's, take it home and wah-lah, the pair create a new colony totally seperate from their local regions.
Just saying....
Aaron


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 12, 2011)

> In my experiences Gecko identifictaion can not be ruled out because of the species being öut of range". My local antique shop is home to hundreds of gecko's. They arrive in furniture and boxes from all over the country. I spotted a couple down there last year and the lady told me they were "disgusting creatures" and that she often "hit them with a broom". Honestly on any given day I could walk into that store and find at least 20 species of gecko. A dozen or so of which would not be local.
> It would only take one person to buy a piece of furniture containing a pair of gecko's, take it home and wah-lah, the pair create a new colony totally seperate from their local regions.
> Just saying....
> Aaron



I have been told of (yet to confirm it myself) of a breeding colony of Binoei's Geckos within Newcastle. Gecko displacement is quite a common thing, especially with common species. However 20 species in the one shop does sound somewhat huge.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jul 12, 2011)

i think its a moniter lizard !!!!


----------



## geckolover07 (Jul 14, 2011)

> I have been told of (yet to confirm it myself) of a breeding colony of Binoei's Geckos within Newcastle. Gecko displacement is quite a common thing, especially with common species. However 20 species in the one shop does sound somewhat huge.



This particular Antique Shop has over a dozen rooms. It used to be an old bakery with living quarters out the back. They also double up as removalists so there is always stock coming from all over the country and being housed in further rooms out the back.


----------

